# Where to site second battery?



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I am thinking of fitting a second 110amp leisure battery to complement the original factory fitted one. I discussed this with the supplying dealer as I was unsure of where to site the second battery in my Bessacarr E460 (2007).

Obviously I would like to site it as close to the original battery as possible, however the dealer was concerned about cutting another hole for the sunken battery box so close to the original – possibly too much weight placed in the weakened cut out area of the sandwich constructed floor. 

Has anyone fitted a second battery (sunken box) to this type of van, and if so where did you put it?

If Swift are able to give me any advice on this I would be most grateful.

Thanks


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Not sure whether it's an option on your van, but a lot of vans have batteries under the front seats, but doubt you'd be able to fit a 110aH, probably only an 85aH or possibly 100aH.

Joe


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

I am thinking of doing exactly the same.I can't see that installing another sunken battery box adjacent to the first would cause that much of a problem,providing a reasonable gap is left between the 2(say 6 inches)You could fabricate a couple of support brackets but i think this may be overkill.I'll let you know if mine fall through!


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

No space in a locker under a seat base then? If you have then chose a battery with a fitting for a breather pipe. Then you only need two cable and one pipe hole through the floor. Don,t forget the fuse.

http://www.motts.org/second leisiure battery.htm

C.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Hezbez,

It is possible to "sink" another battery box into the floor, but this is a job for your dealer. As well as a new hole, they need to support the new box with a timber frame, and the only way to do this is to router out the styrene in the floor, between the ply layers. Of course, it also needs to be sealed to the floor.

The part number for a new battery box is 1072475.

I hope that helps.

Ash


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Many thanks for all your replies. 
Particularly to Swift for your detailed response.


----------

